# swollen ankles



## talley (Jul 28, 2012)

So my ankles are swelling and I'm wondering if this is related to Graves. 6 years ago I was dx with a rare intestinal disease - ankles also swollen at that time due to low protein. I just sent an email to my old gastro - I am wondering if it was Graves back then rather than the intestinal disease...that dx never seemed to make sense to me - even though it was confirmed by a specialist.

Any one else with swollen ankles?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

talley said:


> So my ankles are swelling and I'm wondering if this is related to Graves. 6 years ago I was dx with a rare intestinal disease - ankles also swollen at that time due to low protein. I just sent an email to my old gastro - I am wondering if it was Graves back then rather than the intestinal disease...that dx never seemed to make sense to me - even though it was confirmed by a specialist.
> 
> Any one else with swollen ankles?


Sounds like pretibial myxedema to me.

http://www.dermnet.com/images/Pretibia-myxedema

http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/1103765-overview

Please see your doctor about this.

And let us know.


----------

